# arctic cat 650,700 or brute 750 for wife??



## El Ducko (May 5, 2009)

I am looking at selling or trading my popo850xp and trying to get 2 bikes out of it so either 2 arctic cats or 2 brutes so my wife can quit asking me to drive all the time lol. what would u think would be a better bike for the wife ??


----------



## WilliamBos (Jan 7, 2012)

El Ducko said:


> I am looking at selling or trading my popo850xp and trying to get 2 bikes out of it so either 2 arctic cats or 2 brutes so my wife can quit asking me to drive all the time lol. what would u think would be a better bike for the wife ??


Looking at a brute myself.

Have you had any issues with the XP that makes you want to sell it?


----------



## honda maniac (Jun 17, 2010)

2 artic cats no question more reliable


----------



## hemisareslow (Sep 19, 2011)

depends on your wife...i had a cat and my wife hated to drive it said she felt like she was driving a hummer h1 through the woods...the brute handles way better for her


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Get the 12 brute with power steering hands down I dont know a person with a cat and theres a reason for that well one guy and its a fourhundred turd.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

brutes get my vote, we had a couple of cats that rode with us, 1 was 1yr old the other new , stayed tore up all the time ,


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Cat all the way, it's a more durable bike IMO. And you won't have to replace seals every time she rides it. LOL


----------



## Whitebandit (Apr 13, 2011)

I have (had) brutes and cats still have one of each. Ive broke both and the brutes are more expensive. The cats are easier to work on and less expensive. Both have there pros and cons. Brutes dont like water and its a ***** to get them started back up if you get water in the carbs. Cats diffs, and bevel gears are crap unless you get a new one. Of course the brutes have a lot of power more so than the cat. Its going to be up to her in which she likes.


----------

